# Reemplazar b31n20d por irfp250 en amplificador?



## martin12as (Nov 24, 2015)

hola, por empezar quería saber si se podía reemplazar unos transistores b31n20d por los irfp250?

las características principales son similares:

b31n20d Vdss = 200V Rds = 0.082 ohm Id = 31A
irfp250   Vdss = 200V Rds = 0.085 ohm Id = 30A

y de paso también comento que son de la parte de salida de un amplificador clase D marca boss, lleva en total 6 transistores b31n20d, 3 y 3 en paralelo, hay solo 1 que esta quemado, pero puede ser posible que los otros estén a punto de morir también? conviene cambiar el que estaba quemado, los 3 que estaban juntos o los 6?

los datasheet: 

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp250.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfs31n20d.pdf

PD: son diferente encapsulado, los irfp250 son mas grandes, pero no hay dramas, porque hay espacio suficiente para colocarlos


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 24, 2015)

Pues la unica diferencia notable son las capacitancias de salida(diferencias de unos cientos de pF) y el voltaje de umbral Vth (1 voltio). En todo lo demas son casi iguales. Pues prueba cambiando el mosfet quemado, si se calienta demasiado colocale un disipador, y prueba el sonido. Si no notas cambios, pues dejalo así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2015)

IRFB31N20D Vgs Gate-to-Source Voltage *± 30* V
irfp250 Vgs Gate-to-Source Voltage* ± 20* V


----------



## martin12as (Dic 2, 2015)

al final conseguí los irfb31n20, pero se quemaron de nuevo, prendí el amplificador, aparentemente funciono bien, no se puso en protección, pero después la apague, y cuando la volví a prender estaba de nuevo en protección y un transistor quemado, sera que son truchos los transistores que conseguí? o sera algún problema con el driver?

también descubrí que el diodo de protección de los mosfet lo habían cambiado, de un lado había un fr104 y del otro le mandaron un 1n4007, obvio que lo cambie antes de probarla, pero la duda es si se habrá *[Término innecesariamente grotesco]* el driver o no se.. porque los mosfet se volvieron a quemar y no se cual sera el problema, el driver es una plaqueta con un JRC 4565D, 15 transistores de baja potencia, algunos diodos capacitores y resistencias


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 4, 2015)

Te recomiendo checar todos los componentes pasivos y los mosfet. Los capacitores obvio no son el problema porque hubieran reventado o algo. Se me hace que alguna resistencia esta fregada haciendo que el mosfet se reviente. Desolda todos los mosfet y pruebalos con el multimetro (busca en internet como) despues prueba cada resistencia y comprueba si estan en orden.

Una vez hubo un apagon en mi casa, y se frego la fuente de la televisión (mosfet quemado y un capacitor) el problema fue una resistencia de 10kohms que se frego y hacia corto circuito. Cambie los componentes y volvio a funcionar la tele.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2015)

La posibilidad de que te hayan vendido uno trucho siempre esta latente, pero, si el que estaba quemado era original, cabe la posibilidad de que "algo" lo quemó, y ese mismo "algo", quemó el nuevo.

Controlá todo, una de las cosas que quema a estos mosfet en clase D es cuando la polarización de compuerta no es la correcta, y no llegan ni al corte ni a la saturación.


----------

